# Review: Bilt Hamber Korrosol



## Adam16

*What is it?*

An iron fallout remover with colour tracers designed to have a more pleasant odour.

*What does it bring to the table?*

_A controlled pH non-alkaline fallout remover for the safe and effective removal of embedded metallic particles that contaminate the vast majority of road going vehicles. While harsh acids such as phosphoric and oxalic acids maybe use with good effect to remove the contamination, these acids to not discriminate between corrosion and good steel not even paint films themselves, so while the particle is removed and base metals or coatings can also be attacked. korrosol's effective formula is simply sprayed onto the contaminated panel a rapid and dramatic colour change takes place which indicates that the corroded part is water soluble after which a rinse with water leaves the panel free of metallic embedment. korrosol is safe to use on all auto body paint finishes including lacquers._










*What am I using it on?*

A Volcanic Orange Mini Cooper One (64 reg)

*What do I think of it?*

I have previously used another brand of iron fallout remover (will not name any names!) and hated the smell. Some people don't mind the smell, or must just hold their breath, but for me it was so bad that I really didn't like using it.

Fallout removers smell because of their active ingredient - its the nature of the beast unfortunately, and the ones that smell less usually have less of the active ingredient. The other option is to mask the smell with a strong scent, and this is where Korrosol comes in.

I decided, in my haste to perform a sniff test, to open the bottle in my living room. With a fallout remover this is usually a big mistake, however with Korrosol I was greeted with a cherry / battenburg type smell that wasn't half bad. It was very strong, and there was a slight undercurrent of the usual fallout remover smell, but it was very bearable. Thats test one passed with flying colours!

Now onto the proper test. The wheel was first cleaned with Auto Finesse Verso APC, which left us with an alloy with a severe case of embedded brake dust:










And some close ups - lots of brake dust that was properly stuck on:



















So I gave the wheel a spray. One thing that I would like to point out is that the spray head supplied is really good - no dripping, and a nice spray pattern that coats the wheel with only a few sprays.

After 15 seconds from first spraying:










After about 45 seconds:










A close up showing a lot of bleeding where the majority of the brake dust was:










Korrosol's consistency is nearly perfect, although it could do with being slightly thicker so to 'dwell' for longer and not run down. The bleeding was fantastic, and the smell was strong but not unpleasant.

After 3 minutes I agitated it using a brush:










Close up after agitation - it was still bleeding strong:










I left it to dwell for another 2 minutes, then jet washed the wheel off to leave me with this:










Close up:










Another close up:










Not perfect, but for a total dwell time of about 5 minutes, and considering just how much brake dust there was, it did very well! Another quick hit to clear up the last few stubborn spots and the wheel would have been spotless.

*Pros*


Cheaper than many rivals
Spray head is very good
Bleeds very well
Powerful cleaning action, removed majority of contamination with little dwell time
Much more pleasent smell

*Cons*


Although smell is far more pleasent, it is still strong and lingers in the air
Could do with having a slightly thicker consistency

*Conclusion*

Overall I would highly recommend this fallout remover. Bilt Hamber are known to make some great products that just do what they are meant to do, and this is no exception. It bleeds great, smells much better than typical fallout removers, and has a very strong cleaning action against stubborn iron deposits. The price is also very good compared to most rivals.

*Where do I buy it?*

It can be bought direct from Bilt Hamber, or from other stockists such as The Ultimate Finish or Clean your Car. Typical price for 1L is £12.85.

Thanks for reading guys. Hope you found this review helpful in some way. As always, any feedback on how I could improve my review technique is much appreciated.

All the best,

Adam


----------



## great gonzo

Your reviews are second to none mate. 
Korrosol Is my go to fallout with revolt running a close second. 
Gonz.


----------



## nbray67

BH don't do lack lustre products that carry a top end price, they simply do products that do the job for a very reasonable amount of money.

Nice review that, BH Korrosol is my go to fallout remover as it works well and smells pleasant.


----------



## rocky1722

Another excellent write-up Adam.

Bilt-Hamber Korrosol is what I'm using too, another thumbs up from me.


----------



## Adam16

Hope I don't look like a Bilt Hamber fanboy! I have some Iron X left somewhere in my Dads garage (I'm moving house at the minute so using his place for storage). If I can find it, I will give it a test against Korrosol and see which does best.

Always want to be fair as no one brand is the best at everything.


----------



## Jag 63

Nothing to do with your review but can't you get the stick on wheel balancing weights on your wheels, think them type of weights you have can mark the wheels that would be a shame.


----------



## Adam16

Jag 63 said:


> Nothing to do with your review but can't you get the stick on wheel balancing weights on your wheels, think them type of weights you have can mark the wheels that would be a shame.


They were the ones fitted from factory - seen them on all the new shape Mini's with the same wheels. They are plastic as far as I can tell, so can't imagine they will cause any damage.

Thanks for the concern though! 

All the best,

Adam


----------



## tangoray

looks like a great product. i could do with a fallout remover In my detailing kit. been using clay bar to remove stubborn spots previously but this looks much easier and faster :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

what the difference between this and autowheel, thats a fallout remover too...


----------



## Adam16

OvEr_KiLL said:


> what the difference between this and autowheel, thats a fallout remover too...


Autowheel is designed to be a wheel cleaner only. It's a combined APC/Degreaser and Fallout Remover.

Korrosol is a fallout remover only - it's not designed to clean. It can also be used on the cars paint, where's Autowheel is not reccomended to be used on the paint.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Adam16 said:


> Autowheel is designed to be a wheel cleaner only. It's a combined APC/Degreaser and Fallout Remover.
> 
> Korrosol is a fallout remover only - it's not designed to clean. It can also be used on the cars paint, where's Autowheel is not reccomended to be used on the paint.


thanx adam


----------

